# Top countries to live ?



## RIPPED IRL (Feb 11, 2022)

What is your top tier countries to live if u could move to everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Feb 11, 2022)

Democratic republic of the congo, republic of the congo and the central African republic


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Feb 11, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> Democratic republic of the congo, republic of the congo and the central African republic


Ebolamax, Homicidemax, WitchDoctormax, Libertarianmax sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Feb 11, 2022)

For me, SEA/SouthAmerica >East ASia> West > Arab world > Africa > India


----------



## Deleted member 16677 (Feb 11, 2022)

Nordic countries


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 11, 2022)

coldway said:


> Nordic countries


Top countries to get brutally mogged every day


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 11, 2022)

Brazil


----------



## Deleted member 16677 (Feb 11, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Top countries to get brutally mogged every day


Yes, I should have added:
only if you are 5'11 or above barefoot and white


----------



## Harold O'brien (Feb 11, 2022)

probably switzerland


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 11, 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/overall-rankings



I'd say West Germany due to geographic, economic, language, life quality reasons


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

Milan, Italy.

Good ass food, and a constant influx of fine ass models.


----------



## Deleted member 16375 (Feb 11, 2022)

Maybe france or Italy. Good food, good scenery and it seems like it would be easier to get sex from attractive women in those countries.


----------



## Reez6493 (Feb 11, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/overall-rankings
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Germany due to geographic, economic, language, life quality reasons


i want to leave this boring potato land

for quality lifestyle: canada, switzerland, denmark, norway, sweden, netherlands, finland, australia, new zealand > all

for mogger lifestyle (if you are white): india, africa > all


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 11, 2022)

Reez6493 said:


> i want to leave this boring potato land


It's only boring because you're subhuman and not NT


Reez6493 said:


> for quality lifestyle: canada, switzerland, denmark, norway, sweden, netherlands, finland, australia, new zealand > all


Switzerland and Scandinavia is unnecessarily expensive, Australia and New Zealand is too far away from the major global centres

Netherlands is good but Germany is the bigger better version of it (with less chads too) 


Reez6493 said:


> for mogger lifestyle (if you are white): india, africa > all


Assuming you want those creatures


----------



## Slayercel (Feb 11, 2022)

kel1382 said:


> Maybe france or Italy. Good food, good scenery and it seems like it would be easier to get sex from attractive women in those countries.



Good luck with that


----------



## Deleted member 11550 (Feb 11, 2022)

Poland, you feel safe af living here. Beautiful nature and women too.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 11, 2022)

Russia


----------



## EarlGrey (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Feb 12, 2022)

Reez6493 said:


> i want to leave this boring potato land
> 
> for quality lifestyle: canada, switzerland, denmark, norway, sweden, netherlands, finland, australia, new zealand > all
> 
> for mogger lifestyle (if you are white): india, africa > all


Is Germany really that bad


----------



## 6.5PSL (Feb 12, 2022)

US, Australia, UK, Ireland, Nordic countries, italy, germany, switzerland


----------



## Raxflex (Feb 12, 2022)

Dubai if you have the money.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 12, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Is Germany really that bad


Not at all


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Feb 12, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Top countries to brutally mog cumskins every day


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 12, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Is Germany really that bad


Not at all. I'd either go for Germany or German part of Switzerland.


----------



## AllesScheiße (Feb 12, 2022)

Singapore 
Switzerland 
UAE 
Life on easy mode


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Feb 12, 2022)

Lol


----------



## fifteenflagsfly (Feb 12, 2022)

*I HATE ENGLAND SO FUCKING MUCH IT IS NIGHTMARE FOR A NON-NT I NEED TO MOVE SOMEWHERE BUT WHERE TO GO SOMEONE GIVE ME ADVICE I'M NOT SURE I WAS THINKING AMERICA, I KNOW IT MIGHT SUCK TO BE NON-NT IN AMERICA BUT NOT AS MUCH AS HERE AND AT LEAST THERE IS BETTER WEATHER, FOOD, ECONOMY ETC.*


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Feb 12, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Not at all. I'd either go for Germany or German part of Switzerland.


I’ve heard Germany is pretty boring though , is ther even much to do there


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 12, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> I’ve heard Germany is pretty boring though , is ther even much to do there


Wdym it's more developed than the US 

Many sports clubs, parks whatever


----------



## metagross (Feb 12, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Switzerland and Scandinavia is unnecessarily expensive, Australia and New Zealand is too far away from the major global centres


You must be joking. 
Germany is contantly ranking the highest in taxes, expenses etc. 
People living there constantly are the least wealthy in the western world. - If costs really are a concern to you, Germany is one of the worst choices.


----------



## Reez6493 (Feb 12, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> It's only boring because you're subhuman and not NT
> 
> Switzerland and Scandinavia is unnecessarily expensive, Australia and New Zealand is too far away from the major global centres
> 
> ...


you don‘t even know how I look and telling me im subhuman.
10k posts you shouldn‘t talk you will rot here


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2022)

Reez6493 said:


> i want to leave this boring potato land
> 
> for quality lifestyle: canada, switzerland, denmark, norway, sweden, netherlands, finland, australia, new zealand > all
> 
> for mogger lifestyle (if you are white): india, africa > all


this.

it's cope, to make general statements about which country mogg.

It ALL, depend on:
1. what ethnicity and so on, male you are.
2. What is your top 5 important factors. It makes alot of difference if your top priority is making aot of money or if it is for example dating.


----------



## MewingJBP (Feb 16, 2022)

thailand for quality whoremaxxing and otc pharma grade steroids


----------



## your smile (Nov 8, 2022)

Japan and Switzerland are in their own league


----------

